
Antidepressants don't work and mental health system is failing (2018) - imperio59
https://www.stuff.co.nz/national/health/101759156/antidepressants-dont-work-and-mental-health-system-is-failing-experts-say
======
djsumdog
I welcome change from the article posted just a few weeks ago stating they
work without question:

[http://www.bbc.com/news/health-43143889](http://www.bbc.com/news/health-43143889)

A terrible meta-analysis most likely paid for by the industry. It's also
ironic since the same news site, the BBC, commented on all the terrible side
effects of anti-depressants just the previous year!

[http://www.bbc.com/news/health-37682355](http://www.bbc.com/news/health-37682355)

..and that combined with the fact that of all the studies that show anti-
depressants aren't effective, only a fraction of them get published:

[https://www.ted.com/talks/ben_goldacre_what_doctors_don_t_kn...](https://www.ted.com/talks/ben_goldacre_what_doctors_don_t_know_about_the_drugs_they_prescribe/transcript)

I don't think anti-depressants are a good option. I've tried several at two
points in my life (under 13 and in my 20s) and during both times, I will say I
hated them and the effect they had on me. There were some short term
noticeable benefits, but I don't think they were good for me long term. I know
people in my life who say drugs have helped them greatly, so I'm always weary
of saying that.

I wish cognitive therapy without drugs was more commonly offered, but
councilors are often worried about liability and always offer drugs in case of
things like self-harm and suicide. Counseling helped me more than any drugs,
and what really helped more than anything were significant drastic life
changes:

[https://khanism.org/perspective/a-tale-of-two-
journeys/](https://khanism.org/perspective/a-tale-of-two-journeys/)

